# Maschine Brennt



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

oh ho oh ho ho ho
rock me to the top
la este' special crowd
ent este' techne stroud
and i had heard liked to honour enz'
love the island ezint'
and the flaut then comes
esund' auf the' house ja'ja'
already its the time for the truth
who there is important wei
en' es close shave yeah
raine' es high wunder est clementsia'
int' este time is for going to the spa'
ente' twice

Identity here is sixthe reich
ent' brood is bonn apetite
dank und' ent whats right through 
clap it to the beat
so far ist proof nischt 
some kind of a stuart finish
ela est nadia' ese' fabrische' pass?
der' emir' in deja' vous
enter inside the gate
get under played faber deu flaux pass
entu danish?

chorus
Heart stop de' tour
Always meant fashion noor'
oh ho oh ho ho ho
oh oh ho
heart stop moment
careless ent enggrent'
agency der wunder wei
maschine brennt
brennt brennt brennt
yeah yeah yeah

rock me to the top

en luft der troupe
enze viva la kluft
in persuit este flight nicht
tonight est stress ente stewardess
entrati ent right could preach
ent grass enam ende humor love
ense lang edisen de game' hell
try not to do the other
only fashion world 
a thousand times smith de failed....

Crowd cheering...
chorus
Heart stop de' tour
Always meant fashion noor'
oh ho oh ho ho ho
oh oh ho
heart stop moment
careless ent enggrent'
agency der wunder wei
maschine brennt
brennt brennt brennt
yeah yeah yeah

Put your arms in the air!
Hip hip!







screen shot tool


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohinoor


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Perhaps this song is for the sovereign teutonic knights which once used to live under the Crown Queenship. Like in their days, they used to like sports like sparring with sword, jousts competitions on horses and kingsly dresscodes. So for grazing their swords to the slickest edge machine brent was perhaps used....


----------

